# Monty Python



## nose_twitch (Aug 2, 2005)

I just about died when I saw that cute wittle bunny turn evil.

What are some memorable bunnies from tv/movies?


----------



## nose_twitch (Aug 2, 2005)

Gotta love British humor.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 2, 2005)

LOL

That has to be one of my all time favorite cinematic moments in cinema history!


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 2, 2005)

omg........my family still teases me about the rabbit from monty python!


----------



## naturestee (Aug 3, 2005)

I love Monty Python. I can probably quote "Quest for the Holy Grail" word for word!

What about Harvey, the imaginary friend?


----------



## Nicky Snow (Aug 3, 2005)

no one seems to remember cept me....but therewas this book in grade school called "Bunnicula", bout a dracula bunny.i'm sure i still have it around somewhere.

Also anyone remember the movie 'Summer School' when the special effectskids pretented to be attacked by little white bunnies... what aclassic... i was sure i would be married to Mark Harmon by now...

Nicole.


----------



## naturestee (Aug 3, 2005)

No one remembers Bunnicula? Then I'm no one!


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 3, 2005)

I read bunnicula a long time ago in high school,but I don't remember what it was all about. I used to likeMonty Pythons. I had all of their movies, but they gotannoying after a while so I got rid of them. It was likeCheech and Chong. It was funny the first time, but after thatit was just really annoying. Quest for the Holy Grail I thinkwas their best movie ever.


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 3, 2005)

Jeremy and I must be nobodys too lolbecause we love that book. The whole series is great. Bunnicula isdefinitely an awesome bunny book and the illustrations areadorable.

Bunny Movie Moment...let's see...When the killer rabbits invadethe General Store in Night of the Lepus, very scary.

Tina


----------



## Nicky Snow (Aug 3, 2005)

glad you guys remember, i always get blank stares when i mention it. 

Nicole


----------



## mini lop luva (Aug 3, 2005)

Lol i love that flim its sofunny, the evil bunny cracks me up lol xxx so cute but so evillol xxx georgie


----------



## ayglnu13 (Aug 3, 2005)

Here are some, I hope they count. 

Roger Rabbit 

Thumper from Bambi

Lola from space jam

Bugs bunny

Rabbit from Winnie the Pooh

Duracell Bunny

Energizer rabbit

Nesquik Bunny

Trix rabbit 

The rabbit from alice in wonderland.

Benny rabbit from sesame street

And

Bean rabbit from the muppets



~Amy


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 3, 2005)

Does anyone remember Honeybunny Funnybunny??


----------



## Bassetluv (Aug 3, 2005)

This isn't a movie, but was a book I used toread to my son when he was small...I loved all of the Serendipitybooks, but this one was special (to me) because it was a bunny - and alop at that...







And then there was this book I had for my son also, but must admit, Iloved the story much more than him! Every time I read it I wound up intears...











> I read bunnicula a long time ago in high school, but I don't remember what it was all about.



I've never read that book, SweetPeasDaddy, but my son had...all Iremember is it was about a vampire bunny and his friends...very cuteseries of books!


----------



## Bassetluv (Aug 3, 2005)

Oh, I just remembered...this movie was about a rabbit of sorts, and is one of my favorites (love Jimmy Stewart!):


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 3, 2005)

My 12 year old daughter read the whole"Bunnicula" series last summer. She loved it!(Anything I can do to encourage her to pick up a book... ) but sheloved the story about the dog, the cat and the bunny!Remember how the raddishes in the refrigerator turned white (all the"red" was gone?)... OK, OK, I read it too...

Harvey was a GIANT PINK BUNNY that Jimmy Stewart only saw when he wasdrunk. Come to think of it, I have days like that around hereand I haven't touched a drop!


----------



## Mr. Stee (Aug 3, 2005)

My wife wants to put in the Red Wall books andWater Ship Down, and I am currently watching all the episodes (14) outof a VERY short lived TV series called Greg the Bunny where the premiseis that puppets are living beings like humans and Greg (a puppet, theonly innocent personality) gets a job at a kids show along with a bunchof crude puppets and humans.


----------



## bunsforlife (Aug 3, 2005)

The Celery Stalks at Midnight!

That series was the beginning of my love of rabbits=)

I also loved Watership Down, both the movie and the book

Oh... and dont forget... Donny Darko =p a darker movie with a big bunny


----------



## Bassetluv (Aug 3, 2005)

Watership Down!! :foreheadsmack: That one hadtotally escaped my memory....I saw it when it first came out intheaters, and had read the book previous to that. What a tearjerker! 

(LOL...Mr. Stee, I remember Greg the Bunny, it was a hoot!)


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 3, 2005)

*Bassetluv wrote: *


>




I remember this one!!!


----------



## Jenniblu (Aug 3, 2005)

Greg the Bunny - loved that series! Tooo funny.

Bunnicula - used to watch it on "Reading Rainbow" as a teen. *hides in shame*

Harvey - loved that movie. esp because of Jimmy Stewart - a hottie in his day

Watership Down - ordered the movie from eBay a few years ago because I loved watching it as a child

Who framed Roger Rabbit? - will watch it when itrerunson TV


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 3, 2005)

I never heard f Greg and the bunny, but it looks hilarious. I gotta see it.


----------



## nose_twitch (Aug 3, 2005)

The Matrix

Wake up, Neo. The Matrix has you. Follow the white rabbit.

I don't know if a tattoo counts, though.:wink:


----------



## JimD (Aug 3, 2005)

Does anybody remeber the Jerry Lewis movie "The Geisha Boy".

Jerry Lewis plays a magician named Mr. Wooley, who plans to entertaintroops overseas to make a few bucks. Part of his tricks include arabbit named Harry Hare. This rabbit plays a big part in the movie andjust about stole the show on several occasions.

I gotta see if Blockbusters have this one!


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 3, 2005)

I LOVE JERRY LEWIS. He is the funniestguy I have ever seen. I want all of his movies. INTHE ARMY NOW with Dean Martin is one of my favorites. TheGeisha Boy is one of his better movies as well.


----------



## RosieRoo Jones (Aug 3, 2005)

Ihave seen Monty Python andthe Holy Grail and Monty Pythons Spamalot and I think that it ishorrible that they used a rabbit, they could've used a ferrit orsomething, they shouldn't use hamsters either, I love, love, lovehamsters. But, that's what makes it funny, that they used a bunny. It'sa little cute white bunny andit' also funny because bunniesare gentle and don't usally bite and they are also cuddly and cute, itjust amkes it funny. It's soooooocorney, though. In themovie, you can see they used a puppet. In Spamalot theonlything they used in that wholescene was a puppet. It's notsuppose to mean anything mean to people who love rabbits, it's justsuppose to be funny!:laugh:, see howhe laughs? LOL!


----------



## kfonz (Aug 3, 2005)

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote: *


> *Bassetluv wrote: *
> 
> 
> >
> ...




I remember bunnicula and the velveteen rabbit also! When iwas in the 3rd grade, I saw an ad in Toys R Us for a velveteen rabbit,and i asked for it and got her for Christmas! I named herWalnut and she was my first Bunny and i still have her! I'vehad her for 13 years!!


----------



## nose_twitch (Aug 3, 2005)

Doesn't it make you feel all warm and cuddly? LOL

~Amanda


----------



## nose_twitch (Aug 3, 2005)

I don't think anyone's mentioned Peter Rabbit yet. He's my favorite! :inlove:


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 3, 2005)

here comes Peter Cottontail

hoppin down the bunny trail

hippity hop.....hippity hop

Easter's on it's way....


----------



## nose_twitch (Aug 3, 2005)

OHHHHH just thought of another one! Does anyone remember little bunny foo foo?

"Little bunny foo foo

hoppin' through the forrest,

scoopin' up the field mice 

and bobbin' 'em on the head!

Down came the good fairy,

and she said,

'Little bunny foo foo

I don't wanna see you

scoopin' up the field mice 

And bobbin' em on the head'"


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 3, 2005)

I have always and still to Adore Jerry Lewis.Always has been a favorite of mine. Saw him when he did his Broadwaystint in "**** Yankees", and he was Phenomenal. He played The Devil. Itwas an Excellent, Excellent show. Thanks for mentioning that, JimD. Inever would've remembered that.

* * * * * * *

Don't know if anyone's familiar with the book Ramar, The Rabbit withthe Rainbow Wings. If not, it's a cute story and doesn't take longto read. 



-Carolyn


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 3, 2005)

what was that show with the guy Bobcat and thegirl with the redhair ..and the dad would talk to the imaginary bunnyin the basement? it was on fox for a few seasons...


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 3, 2005)

SweetPeasDaddy wrote:


> IN THE ARMY NOW with Dean Martin is one of my favorites.?



:laugh:

He beat on his body so bad in that picture! He was a maniac. 

_Loved_, "That's My Boy".

opcorn: 

-Carolyn


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 3, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote:*


> what was that show with the guy Bobcat and the girl with theredhair ..and the dad would talk to the imaginary bunny in thebasement? it was on fox for a few seasons...


Hate to tell ya, Iknow the show, I remember it well, couldn't think of the name of it tosave my life. Sawry


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 3, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> SweetPeasDaddy wrote:
> 
> 
> > IN THE ARMY NOW with Dean Martin is one of my favorites.?
> ...


He did another movie in black and white that was one ofhis best I think. He played the part of a guy in a pool halland he had no idea what he was doing and he took on all htese guys inpool bets and won. His first shot he broke and every singleball went in the pocket and then he passed out. From there onout he couldn't be touched and he had these huge stacks of money allover the place from him winning. I know it is a far cry fromthe rest of the movie, but that is all I can remember of it.Anyone know the name of it?


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 3, 2005)

It was called Unhappily Ever After and Bobcat Goldthwait was the voice of Mr. Floppy the imaginary bunny.


----------



## Mr. Stee (Aug 3, 2005)

I just thought of another kid's story book. The Briar Rabbit series.


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 4, 2005)

I remember these ones. This is another one that I read, but I was wee little and I don't remember them.


----------



## JimD (Aug 4, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> SweetPeasDaddy wrote:
> 
> 
> > IN THE ARMY NOW with Dean Martin is one of my favorites.?
> ...




"IN THE ARMY NOW" was just on cable the other morning (Showtime...I thinkonder


I was almost late for work. I only got to see about 30 minutes in themiddle of the movie. I'll have to check to see if it's on again.


----------



## JimD (Aug 4, 2005)

Anybunny ever see "RaceRabbit"?:dragster:


----------



## bunsforlife (Aug 4, 2005)

:yes::laugh:


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 4, 2005)

I'm afraid I missed that one


----------



## Mr. Stee (Aug 4, 2005)

don't know that one. But I amcurrently watching "fosters home for imaginary friends" and the personwho runs the house is a british rabbit.


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 4, 2005)

*JimD wrote: *


> Anybunny ever see "RaceRabbit"?:dragster:


best bunny movie ever!


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 4, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote:*


> *JimD wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Anybunny ever see"RaceRabbit"?:dragster:
> ...




AMEN TO THAT!

RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRace

RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRabbit!!

"Never say never, Chum!"

-Carolyn


----------



## nose_twitch (Aug 4, 2005)

HAHAHA, how did we all forget PLAYBOY BUNNY???


----------



## JimD (Aug 4, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote:*


> *JimD wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Anybunny ever see"RaceRabbit"?:dragster:
> ...


.... "ditto"

It was all about the tooth!


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 4, 2005)

*Mr. Stee wrote:*


> don't know that one. But I am currently watching"fosters home for imaginary friends" and the person who runs the houseis a british rabbit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 4, 2005)

*SweetPeasDaddy wrote:*


> He did another movie in black and white that was one of hisbest I think. He played the part of a guy in a pool hall andhe had no idea what he was doing and he took on all htese guys in poolbets and won. His first shot he broke and every single ballwent in the pocket and then he passed out. From there on outhe couldn't be touched and he had these huge stacks of money all overthe place from him winning. I know it is a far cry from therest of the movie, but that is all I can remember of it.Anyone know the name of it?




Don't remember ever seeing that one, SPD. If you can find out what it is, I'd definitely be interested in knowing.

-Carolyn


----------



## mambo101 (Aug 4, 2005)

How can we omit Happy Bunny?


----------



## Ally (Aug 4, 2005)

OMG!!! I LOVE HappyBunny!

Ally


----------



## Johncdn (Aug 4, 2005)

What was RaceRabbit? The google search was fruitless......but I did find this


----------



## JimD (Aug 4, 2005)

*Johncdn wrote:*


> What was RaceRabbit? The google search wasfruitless......but I did find this


It was a short film. It was shown on cable TV. Carolyn taped it and some of us got to see it after the Boathouse Party.


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 4, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote:*


> *SweetPeasDaddy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > He didanother movie in black and white that was one of his best Ithink. He played the part of a guy in a pool hall and he hadno idea what he was doing and he took on all htese guys in pool betsand won. His first shot he broke and every single ball wentin the pocket and then he passed out. From there on out hecouldn't be touched and he had these huge stacks of money all over theplace from him winning. I know it is a far cry from the restof the movie, but that is all I can remember of it. Anyoneknow the name of it?
> ...


I think my brother might know. If he does, I will let him know.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 4, 2005)

*mambo101 wrote: *


> How can we omit Happy Bunny?


I loved Happy Bunny even before I owned bunnies! 

He rocks! I have the toilet paper, shirts, magnets, all kinds of stuff from his website.

Laura


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 4, 2005)

you have the toilet paper. poor bunnyprobably feels wiped out. Or maybe even flushed. Hedoes bowl me over though. He always seems like life is downthe toilet. No need to be blue though. Press the button andthose problems will be drained away.



OK I'll stop.


----------



## nose_twitch (Aug 4, 2005)

OMG Happy Bunny is the best! I waslike you, I loved Happy Bunny even when I didn't have JJ. It's sosarcastic and morose. 

~Amanda


----------



## JimD (Aug 4, 2005)

*SweetPeasDaddy wrote:*


> you have the toilet paper. poor bunny probablyfeels wiped out. Or maybe even flushed. He doesbowl me over though. He always seems like life is down thetoilet. No need to be blue though. Press the button and thoseproblems will be drained away.
> 
> 
> 
> OK I'll stop.


***groan*** :disgust:

..... however you were on quite a roll there.


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 4, 2005)

*JimD wrote:*


> *SweetPeasDaddy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > youhave the toilet paper. poor bunny probably feels wipedout. Or maybe even flushed. He does bowl me overthough. He always seems like life is down thetoilet. No need to be blue though. Press the button and thoseproblems will be drained away.
> ...




o boy......:foreheadsmack:


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 4, 2005)

WHAAAAAAAAT?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## JimD (Aug 4, 2005)

*SweetPeasDaddy wrote: *


> WHAAAAAAAAT?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!


.....didn't quite get away *Scott* free, huh?!?


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 4, 2005)

alright you two ..enough with the toilet humor!


----------



## JimD (Aug 4, 2005)

...we were *running* along pretty good with this



....until someone *jiggled the handle*.


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 4, 2005)

yeah, and now I'm *drained* from*pushing too hard* here. It seems like we justgot *stopped up*. I guess we need to*plunge* these jokes and *pull the plug.*


----------



## Bassetluv (Aug 4, 2005)

And an upcoming bunny-themed movie:


----------



## Mr. Stee (Aug 5, 2005)

*JimD wrote:*


> *SweetPeasDaddy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > youhave the toilet paper. poor bunny probably feels wipedout. Or maybe even flushed. He does bowl me overthough. He always seems like life is down thetoilet. No need to be blue though. Press the button and thoseproblems will be drained away.
> ...


Must have been quite the relief to pass that load.


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 5, 2005)

Okay, so this scared the living HELLO outta me


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 5, 2005)

:laugh:I am SO making that my desktop background, ILMB!!


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 5, 2005)

*Mr. Stee wrote:*


> *JimD wrote:*





> *SweetPeasDaddy wrote:*
> 
> 
> > you have the toilet paper. poor bunny probablyfeels wiped out. Or maybe even flushed. He doesbowl me over though. He always seems like life is down thetoilet. No need to be blue though. Press the button and thoseproblems will be drained away.
> ...





> Must have been quite the relief to pass that load.


I had to pinch myself to see if it was real. But dont worry, everything came out ok.


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 5, 2005)

hehe...looki what I did!


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 5, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote: *


> hehe...looki what I did!


And I thought my toilet jokes were bad:foreheadsmack:


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 5, 2005)

you hush!!


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 5, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote: *


> you hush!!


WHAAAAAATTT?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 5, 2005)

Its ears are half the size of Freddy's ears though!! teehee!!


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 5, 2005)

LMAO!!!!!! ILMB you are just too much!!

(im a bad mommy tho i forgot about the black circles around his eyes)


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 5, 2005)

WE BE CRAZY JERSEY GIRLS THAT DONT SLEEP!!


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 5, 2005)

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote:*


> WE BE CRAZY JERSEY GIRLS THAT DONT SLEEP!!


You gotthat right! I haven't been able to go to sleep regularly atnight for yearssssssssssss!!


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 5, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote:*


> *I LuV MaH BuNs wrote: *
> 
> 
> > WE BECRAZY JERSEY GIRLS THAT DONT SLEEP!!
> ...


Oh my gosh, i went to willowbrook mall tonight and went to the arcade and me and my friend did DDR in high heels!! LOL


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 5, 2005)

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote:*


> *FreddysMom wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *I LuV MaH BuNs wrote: *
> ...


:disgust: silly girls!! 

You were like 5 minutes away from my house


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 5, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote:*


> *I LuV MaH BuNs wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *FreddysMom wrote:*
> ...


I kept slipping, and what happens when there are two girls falling on their butts with loads of guys around 

stopping there teehee


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 5, 2005)

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote:*


> *FreddysMom wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *I LuV MaH BuNs wrote:*
> ...


as long as you are having fun and enjoying yourself is all thatmatters! easy with those heels tho girl .. i dunwanna hear about any broken ankles! lol .......i love 'em but their soimpractical i ended up walking barefoot around Belmar last week .. icouldnt take 'em anymore! (doesnt help i have weak ankles!)


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 5, 2005)

ME TOO!! Do you have any idea how long it tookme to find heels for Prom that arent over 2'' and that are a chunkyheel? GOD Being a short girl stinks... but i have to deal with it...


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 5, 2005)

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote:*


> ME TOO!! Do you have any idea how long it took me to findheels for Prom that arent over 2'' and that are a chunky heel? GODBeing a short girl stinks... but i have to deal with it...


icould imagine! lol im still trying to come to term with being short!


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 5, 2005)

you have a PM


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 5, 2005)

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote:*


> *FreddysMom wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *I LuV MaH BuNs wrote: *
> ...


I wear high heels


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 5, 2005)

*SweetPeasDaddy wrote: *
I wear high heels



Okay... WEIRDOOOO


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 5, 2005)

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote: *


> *SweetPeasDaddy wrote: *
> I wear high heels
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 5, 2005)

Aunt Carolyn.... da man weirds blush, eye liner,mascara, vanilla body spray and high heels!!!!!! AHHHHH. And they thinkpotty talk is funny... I think men in heels is even funnier, IF THEYEVEN KNEW


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 5, 2005)

they are pink


----------



## JimD (Aug 5, 2005)

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote: *


> I think men in heels is even funnier, IF THEY EVEN KNEW


Anyone remember the platform shoes from the 70's????

I think I still have a pair :shock:


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 5, 2005)

*SweetPeasDaddy wrote: *


> they are pink


*sitting here not knowing what to say*


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 5, 2005)

*JimD wrote:*


> *I LuV MaH BuNs wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I thinkmen in heels is even funnier, IF THEY EVEN KNEW
> ...




DADDDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ewwwwwwwwwwwwww!! and you tell me I clash!!


----------



## JimD (Aug 5, 2005)

*SweetPeasDaddy wrote: *


> they are pink


Hey!!!! So are mine!!





(jk):laugh:


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 5, 2005)

I have fishnet stockings to match





Hey Jim, did your platforms come with goldfish???


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 5, 2005)

Gosh you guys are really old... 





Haha this is funny...


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 6, 2005)

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote: *


> Gosh you guys are really old...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohI am not old, I just read about in the historical section at the library.


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 6, 2005)

*SweetPeasDaddy wrote:*


> *I LuV MaH BuNs wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Goshyou guys are really old...
> ...


Well... according to you... Mr I was Born in 1900... u are 104 years old!! ::runs and hides::


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 6, 2005)

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote:*


> *SweetPeasDaddy wrote:*





> *I LuV MaH BuNs wrote:*
> 
> 
> > Gosh you guys are really old...
> ...





> Well... according to you... Mr I was Born in 1900... u are 104 years old!! ::runs and hides::


I am not too old to tell my mommy:X


----------



## JimD (Nov 22, 2005)

Is everybunnie else getting a copy of The Holy Grail to view on New Years Eve?


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 22, 2005)

*JimD wrote: *


> Iseverybunnie else getting a copy of The Holy Grail to view on New YearsEve?




As The Missus said last year after we watched this movie with Buck,"Well,I haven't seen that movie in about 30 years, and Idon't have to watch it again for another 30years.":highfive:

Count me out. I'm not a huge Monty Python fan, although I'm glad I did see the Killer Rabbit once. 



-Carolyn


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 22, 2005)

Well, I have a copy. But, I'll be on a sailboat in the Bahamas on New Year's Eve with no TV.


----------



## RebeccaUK (Nov 22, 2005)

Wow, what a great thread - some of these were a real blast from the past.


----------



## JimD (Mar 3, 2006)

:bump....for Basetluv


----------



## Nessa1487 (Mar 4, 2006)

My husband and myself absolutely love that movie..it's hilarious! Especially that part.


----------

